# Erste Frühlingsfänge?



## Willi90 (4. März 2009)

Es ist so weit. Die ersten wärmeren tage, die ersten Sonnenstrahlen.
Das Thema steht euch zur verfügung die ersten friedfisch-Karpfenfänge zu posten. Evtll mit Köder, tiefe, fangmethode.

Mfg 

Willi


----------



## GreenMonsta (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich will Freitag mal mit der Feederrute los gehen,hoffe das es was wird! Konnten gestern schon erste Fischbewegungen beobachten,werde hier dann berichten 

lg,Ben


----------



## grazy04 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

H I E R

da hab ich meine ersten Fänge dieses Jahr #h

Aktiv sind die Brüder !!! Ich hab schon Beobachtungen machen können, da wird mir der Zwickel naß !!! Ein Eisfreies Loch von vlt 12m Durchmesser... da war bei kleinstem Sonnenschein der Teufel los |bigeyes |bigeyes |bigeyes das ist jetzt 7 Tage her, da aber das Wetter ja wieder schlechter werden soll.:v na ma abwarten ! Gestern habt ein Bekannter von mir nen 66er Karpfen anner Feeder mit 18er Hauptschnur, 16er Haken mit 2 Maden gefangen..... laut eigener Aussage brauchte er gute 10min bis der Fisch zum Landgang bereit war
Das lässt doch hoffen


----------



## karpfen-freak (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

bei uns werden im mom. viele rotaugen gefangen


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ich wollte es mal am see propieren, aber der Gegenwind war für die Match zu stark....
Welche Tageszeit ist eurer Meinnung nach im See aktuell die beste?
See: Ca. 10meter tief, da wo die hot spots sind und relativ weit vom ufer weg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> ich wollte es mal am see propieren, aber der Gegenwind war für die Match zu stark....
> Welche Tageszeit ist eurer Meinnung nach im See aktuell die beste?
> See: Ca. 10meter tief, da wo die hot spots sind und relativ weit vom ufer weg


 

am besten die -"Mittagswärme/sonne"- nutzen.

Werde wohl am We auch zum feedern gehn


----------



## bennson (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ich war auch am letzten wochenende los .. ein heftigen biss an der feeder .. mehr leider nicht . vielleicht dieses wochenende


----------



## Willi90 (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Nett nett... @GreenMonsta ein Berricht wäre supper...

War heute nachmittag/abend auch unterwegs. Leichte Grundmontage am See, auf ca. 30-40m Distanz, tiefe ca. 7m.  Und relativ tiefe Stelle in ca 10m Entfernung mit ne Pose und Köder auf Grund probiert. 
Zaghafte Aktivitäten am Wasser zu sehen, aber von wirklich "wachen" Fischen ist noch nicht die Rede... 
Gefangen habe ich nach ca. 2h leider nichts... Nichtmal vorsichtige Bisse selbst an feiner Montage.
Werde es nach der anstehenden Regenphase nochmal Probieren.


----------



## Forellemcatcher (4. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hallo  war heute mal los und konnte in der ems 7 rotfrdern von 20 - 32 cm fangen.
bissen auf brot und wurm    mein freund hat auch ca. 5 gefangen


----------



## mrmayo (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich war diese Woche auch 2 mal mit der Winkelpicker los und konnte einige Rotaugen und Brassen fangen.Alles keine Riesen ,aber nach fast zwei Monaten Zwangspause hats tierischen Spass gemacht.
Ein "größerer" Fisch ist mir ausgeschlitzt.Tippe mal auf Satzkarpfen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich bin schon wieder ganz "heiß"


----------



## derWallerKalle (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

mein erster Frühlingsfisch!!!!57cm und 2.9kg
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
boaahh war das kalt mit demT-Shirt musste meine pullover ausziehen um den Fisch unter den Sträuchern zu befreien


----------



## HOX (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Der Fisch hat nen lustigen Gesichtsausdruck.
Ist das ein Döbel oder Aland?


----------



## Hackersepp (5. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri zur schönen Aitel! (Dickkopf, große Schuppen, die Afterflosse verdeckst du leider zu gut!)

Ich konnte heuer noch keinen erwischen.
Auf was hast du ihn denn gefangen?

Gruß HS


----------



## derWallerKalle (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

der köder waren 2 Tauwürmer an der Grundmontage


----------



## allrounderab (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

wallerkalle ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen,aber die grünen blätter sind nicht von jetzt oder?
das würde mich mehr als verwundern.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Vielleicht ist da ja schon Frühling? #6


----------



## derWallerKalle (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



allrounderab schrieb:


> wallerkalle ich will dir ja nichts unterstellen,aber die grünen blätter sind nicht von jetzt oder?
> das würde mich mehr als verwundern.


 bei uns in kärnten ist es schon ein bisschen wärmer als bei euch im hohen norden!!ggg


----------



## fisherb00n (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Wenn ich hier aus dem Fenster schau ist auch alles grün...
Überall Nadelbäume :vik:
Toll, Mistwetter lässt die Ruhr überlaufen und das Sauerland schmilzt auch noch dazu...wird wohl erst in 3 Wochen was...:c

Bei uns ist mehr Druck auf der Strömung als auf der Blase beim Stammtisch#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri Heil nach Kärnten!
Toller Fisch. Solche gibts bei mir leider nicht!


----------



## Steve Deluxe (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hey wallerkalle, du bist nicht zufällig der wallerkalle der immer auf der anglermesse in passau(bayern) vorträge hält.
wenn ja kommst du dieses jahr auch wieder?
stefan


----------



## derWallerKalle (6. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

nein bin nicht der WallerKalle von der messe


----------



## schriever (11. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Habe heute die Angelsaison eingeläutet: 

Ort: Idstedter See
Angelzeit: 11:00-14:00 
Futter: 500g Black Magic 
Fang: 3 Brassen (2800g) 1 Hecht ca 40-50cm 
Köder:Made/Caster 
Größter Brassen: 1610g


----------



## GreenMonsta (11. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Habe am Freitag ungefähr 30 Rotaugen mit der Feeder gefangen,aber alle ziemlich klein. Die waren so 10-15cm,aber es war schonmal ein Anfang  Köder waren Maden.

lg,Ben


----------



## King Wetzel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Wollte sonntag mal an die wuppertalsperre gehen (mein erstes mal dort) kennt jemand das gewässer und was ist da so los Ps. wollte Feedern


----------



## Terraxx (12. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

So heute war ich unterwegs:
Fangmethode: Feederrute
Futter: Hausmarke von Fischermans Partner (Brasse oder Allround, weiß nicht so genau)
Köder: Cocktail - Made/Mais

Der Akku ist nach dem Bild leer gegangen, da war noch eine weitere, dickere, größere Plötze und ein Blei von 50 cm


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (12. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri euch allen!

Ich werde am Samstag auch mal los zischen und versuchen ein paar dicke Fische mit meiner Picker zu ziehen. Werde berichten.

Mfg marvin


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Viel Glück


----------



## HirRscH (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo Leute !
Scheit ja als ob schon was zuholen wäre!
Ich will morgen mal los gehen zum Aasee in Münster, war letzte Woche Mittwoch schonmal da hab aber nur n paar kleine Zupfer gehabt. Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser, mal sehen was die 5 Stunden Feedern so ergeben.

Viele Grüße und Petri Heil
<|HirRscH|>


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich werde es in einer woche am we ausprobieren. Dann hat sich das Gewässer hier in NRW auch schon wa saufgewärmt


----------



## mrmayo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Juhu konnte heute die ersten zwei Karpfen des Jahres fangen. #6
Hab mit der winkelpicker geangelt.Köder waren Pinkies.


----------



## Siermann (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Wo würdet ihr es jetzt am ehsten probieren???
Am fluss oder im kleinen Vereinsteich (hauptfische im fluss:döbel und im teich karpfen sowie fette schleien)
mfg tim


----------



## mrmayo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Im Fluss könntest du jetzt Probleme mim Hochwasser bekommen.Würde es eher im Teich probieren ,insbesondere weil die Temperaturen merklich nach oben klettern die nächsten Tage.


----------



## yassin (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



mrmayo schrieb:


> ... weil die Temperaturen merklich nach oben klettern die nächsten Tage.


 
hoffen wir es :vik:


----------



## Siermann (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Der Fluss hatte gerade Hochwasser ,es hat jetzt den Normalpegel wieder erreicht (durchschnittliche tiefe 1,5-2m).
mfg tim


----------



## mrmayo (13. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



yassin schrieb:


> hoffen wir es :vik:


 
ich vertrau einfach mal dem Wetterbericht #6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ja, in einer Woche müsste das Gewässer sich schon etwas aufgewärmt haben.
Es ist ja schon seit längerer Zeit mild und nächste Woche soll es ja noch wärmer werden. Wenn dann noch die Sonne scheint, dann gehts (hoffentlich) ab!


----------



## MeyerChri (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hey.
Wollte heut auch los.(endlich)
Hatte futter, angeln und alles andere fertig und hab mich auf den weg gemacht.
Nur noch EBEN köder holn und  denn sollte es los gehn.
Beim angelladen angekommen sagte ich: 2xmaden und er wollte mir erzählen, dass es im moment KEINE maden gibt,  weil sie nicht geliefert werden können weil es zu kalt ist!
Toll dachte ich und bin mit schlechter laune nach hause gefahrn!:r:c
Wohl verständlich, wenn man sich seit ein paar wochen drauf freut, dass es endlich wärmer wird und es dann daran scheitert dass der laden keine köder da hat. Würmer und andere Lebendköder gabs auch nicht!
stimmt das wirklich, dass es zur zeit keine maden gibt??;+;+
Ich glaube es nicht, weil ihr sie ja, wie man sieht auch bekommt!

Gruß Christian


----------



## schriever (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Völliger Blödsinn, bei uns bekommt man auch im tiefsten Winter jederzeit Maden. Sogar der Köderautomat ist wieder voll bestückt.... Fahr zum nächsten Forellenpuff die haben bestimmt welche da...


----------



## MeyerChri (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ne garantier nicht denn der nächst forellenpuff oder laden ist weiter weg. der lden heute ist direkt am gewässer!!

gruß christian


----------



## yassin (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hey leute hab heute offiziell mein saison eröffnet(endlich) gefischt wurde am Vereinsteich.
Anfangs lief es ziehmlich schleppend nur ab und zu mal ein Rotauge, aber dann gegen Mittag bekam ich einen Biss der mir fasst die Rute vom Ständer riss,im gleichen Moment stand der Vereinsvorsitzene hinter mir.Dann sah ich den Fisch endlich,es war ein wirklich fettes Rotauge.Messen ergab 36cm und 600g.Danach ging es schlag auf schlag ein Rotauge nach dem anderen hing am haken aber alles nur fische bis 20cm.Gegen Nachmittag erst hörten sie plötzlich auf zu beissen dafür gabs 3 Brassen und zwar für das Gewässer in kapitalen größen um die 45cm lang und 1,3 kg schwer. und dann die wirkliche überraschung EINE FORELLE obwohl nie welche besetzt wurden 37cm lang.
Und so endete der saisonstart sehr erfolgreich (meiner ansicht )Foto vom Rotauge folgt.


----------



## Willi90 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Supper, echt klasse fänge...ich hatte bis jett leider noch keinen richtigen erfolg. Ein trost: Aktivitäten der Fische und Angler am wasser berreits sichtbar. Also wirds wohl bei mir nicht mehr lange bis zum gescheiten Fang dauern (hoffe ich ^^).


----------



## yassin (14. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

die großen haben alle so 25m weit draussen gebissen vielleicht hilfts


----------



## THE-real-MATRIX (15. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo,

war heute an einem kleinen Mühlenteich mit der Feeder fischen, gefangen habe ich 5 Rotaugen 1Brese und einen Karpfen.
Leider war es sehr windig und dadurch die bisse auf der Feeder nur schwer zu erkennen. 
Aber es geht langsam aufwärts#6.

Mfg Jörn


----------



## Molke-Drink (16. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Dennoch n sehr schöner Karpfen!#6


----------



## Chaot64 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich war gestern zum ersten mal, nach bestehen der Prüfung, ein paar Stunden am Hausteich. Mit ner 6 Meter Stippgerte hab ich 3 Kg Rotaugen und 3 Kg Bräsen aus dem kleinen Teich geholt. Was mich besonderst gefreut hat war mein "Anfängerglück". Um mich herum standen ein paar "gestandene" Altangler die nicht die richtige Stelle, Tiefe und Anfütterfutter hatten. Die hatten nicht einen richtigen Biss geschweige denn nen Fisch an der Angel. Hab mich mächtig amüsiert


----------



## yassin (16. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

petri


----------



## MattenZander (16. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Auch ein dickes Petri von mir 

aber ich weiß wie die sich gefühlt haben denn auch ich hatte schon solch einen grausamen tag.Dannoch endert es nicht daran das es sich super gut anhört das der ein oder andere einen guten start ins jahr 2009 hatte.


----------



## Mich´l (16. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Hey.
> Wollte heut auch los.(endlich)
> Hatte futter, angeln und alles andere fertig und hab mich auf den weg gemacht.
> Nur noch EBEN köder holn und  denn sollte es los gehn.
> ...




Moin!

Keine Maden zu haben is doch noch lang kein Grund nicht angeln zu gehn!!!
Bei uns beissen sie scho lange super auf Mais, Wurm und Teig#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Konnte am Samstag einen Schönen Aland von 1700 Gramm auf einen Spicy Shrimp and Prawn Boilie von Dynamite Baits fangen,war nen schöner Drill an der 3lbs Karpfenrute


----------



## Klaus S. (17. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



yassin schrieb:


> ....Foto vom Rotauge folgt.



Wann???


----------



## Chaot64 (18. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Danke für die Petri. Und es geht grad weiter. Heute 2 Karpfen. Meine ersten Karpfen überhaupt. Ich fand es recht grosse Burschen mit 55 cm und 60 cm. Das war ein wenig ein anderer Kampf als mit den Rotaugen. So macht angeln Spass


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri Jungens !!!

War Gestern nen bisschen Stippen und konnte nach ca 2 Stunden gut nen Kilo Rotaugen vorweisen ,haben super gebissen. Fahr in 5 Minuten direkt wieder los und Rück den Fischen auf die Schuppen  
 Berichten werde ich dann Heute Abend


----------



## yassin (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Wann???



wenn mein freund mir das foto per mail schickt


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@ thecatfish 
und wie is  es gelaufen ?
mfg tim


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Siermann schrieb:


> @ thecatfish
> und wie is  es gelaufen ?
> mfg tim



Die Rotaugenfänge hielten sich in Grenze,aber nen paar haben dennoch gebissen,dafür aber was schönere,unteranderem ging mir noch ein schöner Brassen an den Haken,war nen wunderbarer Drill mit nem 8er Gummizug..#h


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri
und gutes wetter hatteste auch noch,top!
mfg tim


----------



## froxter (19. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo,

an unserem Vereinsweiher geht auch schon was.
Montag: 1 Karpfen 
Dienstag: 2 Karpfen, 3 Brassen
Heute: 2 Karpfen, 1 Brasse, 1 Rotauge

Die Karpfen waren alle zwischen 50 und 60 cm, die größte Brasse ca. 50cm, alles auf Wurm bzw. Wurm/Mais.

Jetzt warte ich auf die Schleien....


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri an den fänger ,das läuft ja super bei dir!
mfg tim


----------



## Dorschi1968 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War gestern am Vereinssee mit der Matchrute unterwegs.Hab 12 Rotaugen erwischt,alle so um die 20 cm.


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

PETRI HEIL @ DORSCHI 1968
mfg tim


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Morgen werd ichs mal probieren


----------



## froxter (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War heute wieder ein wunderbar sonniger Tag, leider wegen dem Wind doch etwas frisch. Konnte trotzdem einen Schuppi (60cm) und zwei Rotaugen landen. Wieder alles auf Dendrobena. Die Maden an der zweiten Rute wurden völlig ignoriert....

Immer noch keine Schleien bei uns.....


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

PETRI  ....!!!!!!
gruß tim


----------



## MeyerChri (20. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Mich´l schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Keine Maden zu haben is doch noch lang kein Grund nicht angeln zu gehn!!!
> Bei uns beissen sie scho lange super auf Mais, Wurm und Teig#6



muss ich dir recht geben, aber würmer hatte ich keine parat (wäre zu weit wieder nach hause, welche suchen und wieder hin)
Mais und Teig kann ich vergessen, weil die strömung sehr stark  ist.

gruß christian


----------



## WarnowSun (21. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

So ich war gestern auch mein ersten Ansitz wagen.

Dafür das ich knapp 4 Std, am Fluss war und nur 1 Brassen
50 cm & 1,6 Kg setzen konnte, hat es sich nicht wirklich gelohnt. Eventuell ist es ja noch zu kühl.


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Trotzdem PETRI schöner fisch!!!!!
mfg tim


----------



## Willi90 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War gestern abend auch noch unterwegs. Dauerte etwas bis die Fische zum Platz kamen. 
Gefischt habe ich mit einer feiner Winkel-Piker. Da ich zu spät an den See kam, konte ich nur 2 Rotaugen landen. Dafür aber gleich mit 25 und 30cm. Geschockt hat mich ein Meter Hecht, als ich nach Sonnenuntergang kurz 2m vor mir ins Wasser geleuchtet habe. Das würde auch die längere Beispause erklären.

Resultat:
Die Weisfische sind Wach... und die Hechte hungrig.
Meinen ersten Fang dieses Jahr habe ich geschaft, werde es im verlauf der kommenden Woche noch mindestens einmal Probieren.


----------



## froggy31 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri allen Fängern !
Wohl dem der einen Vereinsee hat ....
Am Rhein /Sieg läuft noch garnichts (wg. Hochwasser/ Wassertemps)


----------



## jimmie8882 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War am Wochenende in Bochum an der Ruhr unterwegs. 
Hochwasser und überspülte Buhnen zwang uns an einem "Warmwasser-Zulauf" aus nem Stahlwerk zu kampieren. 
Kein Futter, nur Made am Haken. Das Resultat. Einige Rotaugen, kleine Döbel. 18er Haken auf 14 gewechselt, die Fische wurden größer. Zwei kleine Barsche (einer knapp 20cm) konnten auch nicht wiederstehen. 
Zwischendurch mal Sonne, dann wieder Regen. Trotzdem nen schöner Tag, gerne wieder ...


----------



## Evil Deeds (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

war am we angeln und da war nen zander an der rute... aber nur 36cm


----------



## calli die pose (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

wer kann mir nen guten tip geben bezüglich futter zum feedern eher salzig oder süss


----------



## WarnowSun (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo,
schau einfach mal hier rein hab da 2 Forumthreads gefunden.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=149940  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hey... War heute 2 std. an nem kleinem Teich bei mir um die Ecke. Eine Hand Paniermehl, bisl Zucker, und Vanille Proteine wandert gut angefeuchtet im Wasser,..! Dann hab ich ca. 15 Rotaugen von (ca. 15cm) gefangen #6 Super Wetter super Fische - Ich kanns nur empfehlen geht raus und leitet die Saison ein 

2 Freunde haben mir Gesellschaft geleistet und haben dabei schöne Fotos gemacht! Ich häng sie später an,...


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hier die Bilder:


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Und nochmal


----------



## grazy04 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

sehr schön !!


----------



## RheinBarbe (30. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Köderfische! 

Aber mich juckt es auch schon gewaltig mal wieder die Rute zu schwingen, aber noch zu kalt und das Wasser zu hoch.


----------



## Willi90 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Moin,

Petri zu den Fängen!
Auf welche Distanzen/tiefen habt ihr gefischt?

Fließwasser oder See?


----------



## JackDaniels78 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Gestern die ersten KöFis ergattert. Am See in  2-3 m Tiefe in einer Bucht. Nur 2 m vom Ufer entfernt.


----------



## Siermann (1. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri ,
habe gestern meine erste schleie09 gefangen 34cm auf dosenmais am haar.
gruß tim


----------



## Teimo (4. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War gestern auch auf schleie aus, geworden sinds dann 2 Karpfen um die 50 cm auch nich schlecht.
Gruß


----------



## fisherb00n (4. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Verdammtes Semester :r
Muss natürlich anfangen wenn die Brassen losgehen...

Mein Bruder und mein Vater waren gestern morgen...

Bruder: 7 Brassen von 52-62 cm (hatte die Waage vergessen)
Vater: 3 Brassen um 54 cm


----------



## unloved (5. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Bei mir, als Feeder-Anfänger, ist der Knoten gestern geplatzt.

Nach dem ich gegen sieben am Vereinsteich ankam und einen Futterplatz anlegte, konnte ich bis 12 Uhr keinen Biss oder Aktivität am Platz festellen. 
Geknickt wie so oft, schlenderte ich am Ufer entlang und konnte 2 tote Brassen entdecken. Dachte mir also, wenn hier tote Brassen sind, können die lebenden ja nicht weit weg sein. Also Platzwechsel. Bereits nach den ersten Würfen konnte ich Ringe an der Wasseroberfläche entdecken und die Bisse ließen nicht auf sich warten. Insgesamt etwa 25 große Rotaugen und mittlere Brassen konnte ich dann verhaften. 
Wunderbares Angeln, es kommt keine Langeweile auf und es ist jedes mal spannend zu sehen, was den Köder genommen hat.

Für mich ist die Lehre, dass der Platz durchaus entscheidend sein kann.


----------



## bennson (5. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

waren von gestern bis heute morgen am see. 
Resultat: Niemand am See hat etwas fangen können


----------



## mrmayo (7. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Konnte heute auch die erste Schleie des Jahres fangen ( ca.35 cm)
Dazu noch viele schöne Brassen und ein paar kleine Rotaugen


----------



## Ag3nt (8. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



bjay schrieb:


> waren von gestern bis heute morgen am see.
> Resultat: Niemand am See hat etwas fangen können



Kann das auch leider nur bestätigen.

Konnte bislang auch noch keinen verhaften  Grund, Pose und Blinker  Wahrscheinlich hab auch ich den falschen Platz gehabt... Wobei ich an der Alster bei uns sowie im Alsterkanal unterwegs war (gut angefüttert hab ich auch).

Naja sowas gehört dazu immerhin konnte ich die schöne Sonne genießen 

Petri!


----------



## Fabiasven (8. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hi,
war die letzten Tage mal mit der Feederrute an der Lahn.
Hatte aber keinen Futterkorb dran sondern ein 60 gramm Stein. Angelstelle war direkt hinter einem Brückenpfeiler (1,5m vom Ufer weg) in der Strömung. Fänge insgesamt waren 3 Döbel, 1 Hasel, 1 Rotauge. Köder waren Wurm und Maden. Morgen und Samstag werde ich wieder mein Glück versuchen. Werde es auch mal mit Brot probieren.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (8. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich habs gestern abend mal in der dämmerung an nem Bach/fluss (6-7meter breit 50-80cm tief) beim treibangeln mit der matchrute und made mein glück versucht und es wurden in 45min 11rotaugen (20-28cm) (20cm ist mindestmaß) und 2 döbel (ca. 30cm)

War mein erster versuch dort. Ein Bekannter dort empfiehl mir es abends zu probieren und es funktionierte grandios


----------



## Allrounder_85 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Heute n bissl mit der feederrute los gewesen,5-6 rotaugen und 2 rotfedern eher noch lütt dann nen kleenen Barsch und zwei dicke Brassen von 51 und 58cm so zwischen 1,5-2kilo. Naja erstes mal ernsthaft los gewesen im süßwasser dieses Jahr,heut aber Regen und nen Ordentlichen wind gehabt,ich seh immer noch meine Zitterspitze im wind vor mir wippen...:q


----------



## Ag3nt (9. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Klasse Fische 

Ich hab gestern mal mein Glück versucht aber nichts erwischt. War mit einer Rute auf Post (Vorfach ca. 20 cm) mit Maden, Mais unterwegs. Hab auch gut angefüttert. Angelzeit von 18:00 - 21:00 Uhr. Jedoch nichts gefangen. War leider auch sehr starke Strömung ...

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps?

Gruß,


----------



## Fabiasven (9. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Heute war es eine Haesl auf mais am Grund und Ein dicker fetter Döbel auf Pose der mir leider vorm Kescher entwischt ist#q


----------



## bennson (11. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich war gestern am Hitdorfer Hafen.

Immer schön rausgeworfen und nur einen Biss gehabt an der Feeder. Auch meine Pose immer soweit raus wie es möglich ist.

Hat sich nichts getan und habe meine Pose nicht mehr beobachtet. Nach einer Weile gucke ich meine Posen Rute an und habe mir gedacht das sie sonst garnicht bei dem Wind so gewackelt hat. Anschlag und es hing ein milchner Aland?! dran. Die Pose wurde ans Ufer getrieben und dort hielten sich laichende Aland schwärme auf. Naja es war das ende meines Ansitzes aber ich konnte noch in kurzer Zeit unzählige bisse im Uferbereich verzeichnen . Es hat auch garnicht lange zum Biss gedauert aber sie waren halt vorsichtig.

Schade das ich meine Angelzeit mit weit rauswerfen vergolded habe 

Naja aber endlich mal wieder kein Schneider:vik:


----------



## Fabiasven (11. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Aktuelle Fänge gestern:
2 Hasel und 1 Döbel mit dem Futterkorb
Nach einem Platzwechsel waren es dann innerhalb kürzester Zeit 20 Ukeleis.


----------



## JackDaniels78 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

In 2 mal 3 Stunden 8 Rotaugen, 1 Brassen und 1 Rotfeder gefangen. Bin blutiger Anfaenger und da war das schon sehr nett.


----------



## schleien-fischer (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hab gestern einen spiegelkarpfen erwischt, zwar klein mit seinen 37cm, aber immerhin..
heute früh jedoch nicht einen Biss gehabt. Versuche es auf schleie, aber irgendwie will die moosgrüne nicht..vielleicht ist das wasser noch etwas zu kalt. hat jemand schon eine erwischen können??


----------



## BallerNacken (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich konnte am Freitag ein paar kleine Karpfen an einem Vereinsgewäser überliste. Alle samt auf Wurm oder Mais/Wurm. Auf Mais alleine ging gar nix. Und MAde waren nur kleine...

*klickmichhart*


----------



## Fabiasven (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Heute morgen hatte ich 4 Ukeleis, 1 Döbel und 1 Rotfeder.

So langsam könnte mal ein Brassen beissen!


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@fabiasven: Wo fischt du denn?


----------



## angelsüchto (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ich komme grad aus holland wieder,war 4 tage in makkum,
die ersten tage habe ich sogut wie nichts gefangen.am 2.tag habe ich von 5 bis 11 gestippt,und dann gegen halb elf"endlich hab ich doch ma nen dicken bekommen"|rolleyes eine grosse brasse in so vielen stunden#q und gestern ging es nochmehr ab,sehr sehrviele brassen rotaugen und barsche.=)das alles mit einer 5 meter kopfrute in einer gracht neben dem ijsselmeer.hatt spass gemacht#h


----------



## Hai67 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Habe am Karfreitag meinen ersten Karpfen verhaftet,
Schuppenkarpfen mit 50 cm und ca.6 Pfund.
Die Saison ist eröffnet.
Grüsse Hai67


----------



## Fabiasven (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> @fabiasven: Wo fischt du denn?



An der Lahn paar Orte von Limburg entfernt, Villmar, kennst du das. Da wo ich im moment bin, ist nicht viel Strömung. Sind auch viele Friedfische da, aber ich bekomme einfach keine Brassen. Karpfen sind im moment gesperrt wegen Schonzeit.
Werde es morgen nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Debilofant (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

1 Döbel von knapp 4 Pfund aus der Stromoder bei Hochwasser.

Bilder befinden sich als Anhang hier zu diesem Posting und genauere Angaben zu den Fangumständen und zur Methode im Posting darüber in demselben Regionalthread.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## jimmie8882 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*





45cm, knappe 2kg schwimmen wieder in der Ruhr bei Bochum. 
Reigefallen ist er auf nen Maiskorn mit zwei Pinkies garniert an einer 18er Hauptleine mit 10er Vorfach. 
Guter Drill!


----------



## Schleie07 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Petri-Heil! Bei mir reichte es zu "nur" 6 forellen


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Moin,
komme gerade vom Aalangeln.
Aal war heut leider nicht zu holen, dafür konnte ich einen Fang machen, der hier bei uns in der Gegend Seltenheitswert hat:l.
Eine schöne Schleie von 53 cm und knapp 3 kg:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=102659&d=1239580916


Gruß


----------



## grazy04 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

sauber Transformator!!! Geile Farbe!!


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

So,
hab heute Morgen nochmal ein Foto im Hellen gemacht.
War ziemlich gut im Futter, das Tier.

Gruß


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hab heute einen dicken brassen gefangen er war 61cm groß und wog 3160gr.
mfg K@rpfen@ngler


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

petri zur wunderschönen Schleie!! Von so einer träume ich auch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hab leider scon länger keine mehr gefangen und unsere vereinsteiche wimmeln fast nur von karpfen


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Habe dieses Jahr bisher 14Karpfen sowie Schuppis und Spiegler gefangen.Köder waren Fleischmaden zu erst wo es noch kälter war und jetzt Mais und auch sehr viele auf Tauwurm! siehe Viedeo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfGEbPULI4k


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*






alle Vorgstern von 20Uhr bis 21:30 habe 3behalten und 6zurück gesetzt sie schwammen kurz vorher in der Wanne denn fix n Bild gemacht und die 6denn mit 2 großen Eimern bei uns in Vereinstech gesetzt!


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

an deiner stelle würde ich in eine abhak matte investieren.(oggens)


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

wo angelst du denn habt ihr keine fangbegrenzung???


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> petri zur wunderschönen Schleie!! Von so einer träume ich auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei uns ist sowohl das Fangen von Schleien als auch Karpfen rehct schwierig. Es gibt bei uns keine Vereinsteiche und Seen oder andere Teiche sind auch Mangelware. Gibt halt nur Flüsse wie die Ems, die Hase und den DEK. Im DEK werden von Zeit zu Zeit mal Karpfen gefangen, ich konnte dort aber leider noch keinen fangen.

Die Schleie hat mich echt gewundert, weil sie in einem kleinen Fluss auf einen für Aal gedachten Tauwurm reingefallen ist. Wird wohl leider ein Einzelfang bleiben, da ich bisher noch von keinen Schleienfängen in den umliegenden Gewässern gehört habe. Konnte in dem kleinen Fluss auch noch nie wirklich kapitale Fische fangen. Seit Jahren gabs dort nur gerade maßige Hechte, kleine Weißfische und eben Aale. Selbst Brassen über 30 cm konnte ich dort noch nie fangen.

Umso mehr freu ich mich über diesen Fang. Geräuchert schmeckt sie hoffentlich vorzüglich, sonst würde ich es bereuen, dass schöne Tier entnommen zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

doch deshlab habe i sie ja zurück gesetzt i angel sonst net so auf Karpfen bin eher der Zander Angler! nur das geht erst los mit Zander und zu Überbrückung angel i paar Karpfen! 1Aal hab i auch schon 60cm dies Jahr.


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@ transformator

mit welchem Köder konntest du denn die schleie überlisten (wenn ich fragen darf)?


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*







kleiner Beifang lol^^


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ach hat sich erledigt, also tauwurm ;-)


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*







hatte i Gestern Nachmittag beim Köfis stippen!


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*






  boahh auch ne schleie!! glückwunsch! ich will auch endlich eine...
und ich dachte es wär vlt noch etwas zu kalt..


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich hab da mal schnell ne frage wie kann es sein das meine maden immer nach amunjak riechen und was kann ich dagegen tun.


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ich glaube das kommt dann, wenn die maden kaum streu oder anderes zeug haben..wenn sie quasi dicht an dicht liegen und ihr abfall kann sich dann ordentlich entfalten. also am besten mit mehr streu lagern


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ich habe sie ja mit sehr viel gelagert das wundert mich ja die wahren neu ausm angelladen


----------



## schleien-fischer (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

am besten einfach neu umfüllen und gleich ordentlich in zimt einlagern - dann kanns losgehen auf schleie ;-)


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Scheiz auf die Regeln.
BEI SOLCHEN BILDERN BEKOMMT MAN DAS KOTZEN!!!!!!!


----------



## bennson (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich konnte wieder einen Aland von 31cm auf Zophobas verhaften.

Grüße


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Scheiz auf die Regeln.
> BEI SOLCHEN BILDERN BEKOMMT MAN DAS KOTZEN!!!!!!!



Du scheißt auf Regeln?
Wir nicht. Meine Fische erfüllen alle das Mindestmaß und sind außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen. Ordnungsgemäß behandelt und waidgerecht getötet.
Also was möchtest du? Außer rumstänkern und Ärger vom Zaun brechen noch was anderes?

Nein? Dann troll dich und such dir ein neues Hobby. Wenn du Fische nur zum Spaß ärgerst um sie mit dem äußerst brutal wirkenden Barschgriff in die Kamera zu halten, mag dir das ordnungsgemäß vorkommen, mir nicht.

Gruß


----------



## TRANSformator (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> @ transformator
> 
> mit welchem Köder konntest du denn die schleie überlisten (wenn ich fragen darf)?



Auf Tauwurm.


----------



## Oggens (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

da hat Transformator wohl völlig recht meiner Meinung nach=)


----------



## BallerNacken (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich denke nicht das er Transformator's bilder meint. Sonder eher die von Oggens. habe ich mich aber auch gefragt, was das soll. Die LEBENDEN Karpfen auf trockenes Zeitungspapier zu legen und sie anschließend wieder in den Teich zu setzen. |krach:

Die werden wohl ziemlich sicher nicht lange überleben, da sie elendig an einer Verpilzung sterben...


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ganz erhlich wegen solchen leuten wie dir wird der gesamte ruf der angler runtergezogen. Wenn du die regeln nicht beachtest hör auf zu angeln gib die stöcker ab. Und ich hoffe das dir die lizens bis zur badewanne entzogen wird!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fabiasven (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War heute mal wieder an der Lahn unterwegs. Leider wiedermal nur Lauben, davon gleich 32 Stück:v Als wäre das nicht genug schon wieder ein Döbel. Der Beste beifang war ein kleiner Barsch auf Made Das war das beste am heutigen Tag. Ich hoffe das es bald besser wird und ich endlich mal was anderes als Lauben fange:c


----------



## Zicomania (13. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War eben mit meinem Bruder los....konnte zwischen 21-22Uhr 3 Aale überlisten....mein bruder hat 2 Aale gefangen und einen verloren. Ein schönes Rotauge von 33cm hat er auch noch gefangen auf Tauwurm...alles innerhalb einer Stunde...leider muss ich morgen arbeiten . So kann es weitergehn


----------



## Molke-Drink (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Würde ich jedem Fisch aufn Kopf hauen würdet ihr bald nix mehr fangen,irgendwann gibts keine Fische mehr!!Das mein ich.Und n Brutaler Barschgriffkomischer Weise machen die Pros(Ulli Beyer,Jörg Strehlow...)das alle so!


----------



## TRANSformator (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Molke-Drink schrieb:


> Würde ich jedem Fisch aufn Kopf hauen würdet ihr bald nix mehr fangen,irgendwann gibts keine Fische mehr!!Das mein ich.Und n Brutaler Barschgriffkomischer Weise machen die Pros(Ulli Beyer,Jörg Strehlow...)das alle so!



Achso, klar irgendwann keine Fische mehr....da ändern wir Angler aber auch nichts dran. Es gibt Faktoren, die da wesentlich mehr Verantwortung tragen. Angler sind dabei nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Auch ich wäre sofort für ein totales Entnahmeverbot, bis sich wieder reiche, gesunde Fischbestände entwickelt haben. Dann müssen aber alle an einem Strick ziehen, d.h. zum Beispiel auch ein Glasaalfangverbot an den europäischen Küsten und Flussläufen. Bisher werden leider nur die Angler reglementiert, die nur einen Bruchteil der gesamten Fischentnahme ausmachen.

Was mich aber extrem stört, sind Angler, die sich als "Fischretter" aufspielen und mit ihren Bekehrungsaktionen durchs Forum geistern. Und das auch zwei Gründen:
1. Wer Fische schützen will und Ihnen wirklich was Gutes tun möchte, sollte garnicht angeln gehen. Wieso sollte man die Fische nur zum Spaß mit nem Haken im Maul quälen? Ist doch völlig sinnfrei, dabei auch noch ein so hohes Verletzungsrisiko in Kauf zu nehmen.
2. Immer wieder fallen diese "Helden" mit äußerst fragwürdigen Release-Aktionen auf. Es werden nur bestimmte ("für den  Releaser wertvolle") Fischer releast. Damit wird schnell ein Ungleichgewicht forciert, sieht man gut an vielen Gewässern, an denen Karpfenangler "das Sagen haben". Es werden alle Karpfen zurück gesetzt, Brassen etc sind am besten komplett zu eliminieren und die Besatzaktionen werden wenn möglich auch immer zu Gunsten der Karpfen ausgelegt. Bei sowas frage ich mich dann immer, ob es sich einfach nur um "unbedachtes Handeln" oder um Rekordangeln unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes handelt....


Zum Barschgriff:
Nur weil diese sogenannten Pro`s den anwenden, ist der gut? Für den Angler ist der Griff mit Sicherheit gut, sieht halt schön aus, wenn man den Fisch so animalisch in die Kamera hält.
Ob das für den Fisch gut ist, kann dir keiner von den Pro`s sagen, da wird wohl niemand eine objektive Untersuchung diesbezüglich durchgeführt haben. Ich bezweifel auch, dass irgendeiner von denen trotz diesem geballten Wissen mit Fischen redet.
Wenn du deine Fische schonend releasen möchtest, dann hake sie doch bitte noch im Wasser ab und lasse sie ohne "Trophäenfoto" wieder schwimmen. Dann reicht doch ein einfaches "Landungs-Foto" im Wasser.

Gruß


----------



## grazy04 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



> Zum Barschgriff:
> Nur weil diese sogenannten Pro`s den anwenden, ist der gut? Für den Angler ist der Griff mit Sicherheit gut, sieht halt schön aus, wenn man den Fisch so animalisch in die Kamera hält.
> Ob das für den Fisch gut ist, kann dir keiner von den Pro`s sagen, da wird wohl niemand eine objektive Untersuchung diesbezüglich durchgeführt haben. Ich bezweifel auch, dass irgendeiner von denen trotz diesem geballten Wissen mit Fischen redet.
> Wenn du deine Fische schonend releasen möchtest, dann hake sie doch bitte noch im Wasser ab und lasse sie ohne "Trophäenfoto" wieder schwimmen. Dann reicht doch ein einfaches "Landungs-Foto" im Wasser.




|good: |good: |good:

das ist das berühmte "den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen!!"


----------



## BallerNacken (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

haha Oggens...wer hat denn hier keine Ahnung. Anscheinend ja du, wenn du lebende Fische auf Zeitungspapier legst und sie dann hinterher zurück setzt. Hättest du sie alle waidgerecht getötet, wäre es ja kein Problem gewesen. Aber das ist pure Quälerei, was du da machst.

Ließ dir am besten nochmal den Mist den du in mein Profil geschrieben hast durch und dann nochmal den thread hier. Dann wirst du merken, dass Transformator sich nur gegen Anschuldigungen gegen ihn gewehrt hat. Er hat dann den Barschgriff von molkedrink abgesprochen.
Aber wo war ich da? naaaa?

Nirgends, richtig. Ich habe lediglich gesagt das DEINE Fotos nicht waidgerecht sind. Und das ist keine Vermutung, sondern eine Tatsache!|uhoh:

Denk das nächste ma nach, bevor du mein Profil vollschmierst :v


----------



## Fischermeister (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Habe bis jetzt nur ein paar Forellen gefangen:c#:


----------



## TRANSformator (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

So, und nun kommen wir alle mal wieder runter. Jeder hat seine Meinung nun gesagt und bevor das jetzt eskaliert, sollte man das hier beenden, is eh alles off-topic.
Die Sache mit den Karpfen ist eh gelaufen, ändern kann man da nichts mehr. Die Karpfen auf Zeitungspapier zu legen war vll nicht die beste Entscheidung, das kann man aber auch anders ausdrücken.

@ Oggens
Ich will dir keinen Vorwurf machen oder dich sonst wie angreifen. Petri zu deinen Karpfen und wenn du die irgendwo wieder aussetzt, ist das ok. Als Tipp möchte ich dir nur geben, die Karpfen in Zukunft nicht unbedingt auf Zeitungspapier zu legen. Sie müssen daran nicht sterben, aber gesund ist das für die Schleimschicht nicht unbedingt. Wenn ein Karpfen ebreits leicht angeschlagen ist, können schon kleine Beschädigungen der Schleimschicht zu Verpilzungen etc. führen. Du willst die Karpfen ja möglichst schonend umsetzen, damit sich deine Umsetzaktion auch lohnt. Wieso also unnötig ein Risiko eingehen, dass einer der Fische verpilzt. Man ist bei solchen Umsetzaktionen ja immer bedacht, das möglichst stressfrei für die Fische zu gestalten. Da findest du bestimmt eine Lösung, die besser als Zeitungspapier geeignet ist.

@ all
Voneinander lernen ist ne feine Sache. Das funktioniert aber nur, wenn man Kritik sachlich anbringt und gut gemeinte Tipps gibt. Diese unqualifizierten Vorwürfe bringen niemanden weiter. Der Betroffene fühlt sich direkt angegriffen und eine Problemlösung ist nicht in Sicht.

In diesem Sinne jetzt bitte wieder zum Thema zurück.

Gruß


----------



## maxe-hh (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

waren gestern ca. 2 stunden los. 
mit einer rute gestippt und mit einer auf grund auf brassen.
konnten insgesamt 8 rotaugen zwischen 10 und 20 cm fangen. 
auf grund hat nix gebissen #d
naja, werden wohl donnerstag mal abends probieren nen par aale zu verhaften.

gez. max


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ey molke drink da muss ich dir wiedersprechen die halten bei so grossen barschen die andere hand an den bauch. Und das es keine fische mehr gäbe wenn du jeden den du fängst betäuben würde ist sehr unglaubwürdich. Dafür sind ja von vereinen fangmeldungen schonzeiten und besatzungen da!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grazy04 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Leute kommt runter !!! der Status von Oggens hat sich doch schon lange geändert, denke mal das es mit der "netten Unterhaltung" im Profil von Ballernacken zu tun hat. Wer sich das mal durchliest denkt sich besser einen Teil


----------



## Fabiasven (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@all

Ich finds echt schade,daß hier nur noch klug- geschissen wird. Klar sind einige Aktionen nicht gerade super, aber auch durch unzählige Seiten gemecker ändert sich bei solchen Leuten nichts. Man kann auch diese Leute nicht verändern. Ich hab schon soviel Mist gesehen, daß ich manchmal kein Bock mehr hab überhaupt noch Angeln zu gehen.
Lasst sie machen was sie für richtig halten, denkt euch euren Teil und lacht sie irgendwann aus wenn sie den Schein für Ihren mist entzogen bekommen.

Ich hoffe dass ich hier bald wieder ein Paar schöne Fänge bewundern kann, solange wie ich mich mit kleinzeugs abgeben muss.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Geht mal Angeln und Chillt!


----------



## tenchhunter (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Konnte gestern drei Schleien mit der Senke fangen. Sowas is mir noch nie passiert, denn 2 der 3 hatten über 40cm!!!!^^


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Ab ans Wasser! schrieb:


> Geht mal Angeln und Chillt!


 

Der bisher beste Vorschlag !

Zur Sache.

Der Kollege Oggens ist zumindest vorübergehend aus dem Verkehr gezogen worden. So einen Tonfall dulden wir in gar keinem Fall. 
Alsdann @all bitte lasst das Thema jetzt ruhen. Nachkarten zwingt mich nur zu weiteren Verwarnungen, genauso wie weiteres moralaposteln über die Behandlung von Fischen.
Das hatten wir oft genug in anderen Themen, wo es dann regelmäßig zu Streitereien kam.

*Also bitte alle Mann wieder on topic.* 

Wer in seinem Profil von Oggens beschimpft wurde, kann das selbst löschen, oder - falls jemand nicht weiß wie das geht -  kurze Nachricht an mich. Ich lösch das dann raus.


----------



## schriever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ostersonntag konnte ich 30 Brassen und 22 Rotaugen überlisten.
Ostermontag 42 Brassen und 14 Rotaugen.

Gewässer: Treene
Köder: Wurm/Made


----------



## WarnowSun (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Dickes Petri @ schriever !!!

Wie lange warste los ?=
Hab gesehn du hastn Sieb dabei welches Futter (lockstoffe?)haste genommen =?
Erzähl mal ein Schlag ^^ 

:m


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@schriever  Petri! Was hast du denn mit so vielen Fischen gemacht?


----------



## schriever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Fische sind der Storchenaufzuchstation Bergenhusen zu gute gekommen. Dort werden alte und krake Störche über den Winter gebracht. Dem Gewässer schadet die entnahme aufgrund recht hoher Weißfischaufkommen auch nicht!


----------



## frogile (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hier hab ich mal meinen ersten Angeltag aufgeschrieben
(Bissl werbung für meine Homepage )

http://wacko-fishing.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=32&Itemid=1


----------



## Allrounder_85 (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



schriever schrieb:


> Fische sind der Storchenaufzuchstation Bergenhusen zu gute gekommen. Dort werden alte und krake Störche über den Winter gebracht. Dem Gewässer schadet die entnahme aufgrund recht hoher Weißfischaufkommen auch nicht!




Hatte mich auch nen bissl gewundert bei den ganzen Fischen,was de mit denen machst,aber das ist doch mal was sinnvolles! #6


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich schliess mich an. Wie will man auch sonst Dutzende von Brassen verwerten^^


----------



## schriever (14. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Naja, ich habe ne Menge abnehmer für die Fische. In den Frühlingsmonaten kommen schon weit über 100kg zusammen die ich fange, dennoch ist die nachfrage größer als ich Fische (liefern) kann


----------



## bennson (16. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

War gestern mit einem Kollegen unterwegs:

45 Rotaugen größter war 31 cm. Alle mussten aus hegerischen Gründen entnommen werden.
Leider sind die Brassen noch am Laichen. Sonst gäbe es noch dicke Brassen dazu . Naja erstma genug Köfis und die großen werden zum essen verwertet.


Grüße


----------



## Zicomania (16. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Soviel Fang ich bei uns nicht mal in einer Woche oO Petri


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (16. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

KOmmt aufs Gewässer drauf an. Dann kannst du bestimmt in deinem Gewässer Zicomania andere Fische besser fangen 
KOpf hoch und Petri


----------



## grazy04 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

wow , dickes Petri bjay !!! Was für ne Montage hatte ihr ?


----------



## Willi90 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Servus,

war gestern abend auch unterwegs (ca 3h).
Resultat:

5,2Kg sehr schöner Rotfedern.
Davon die 11 rund 30cm+

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht... freu mich schon auf morgen abend.


----------



## bennson (17. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> wow , dickes Petri bjay !!! Was für ne Montage hatte ihr ?




An den Feeder Ruten : Anti Tangle Boom 100cm Vorfach 16er. Die großen wurden mit Pose und 2 Maiskörnern gefangen. Danach haben wir Wettfischen gemacht mit leichter Pose 20er Haken und 1-2 Maden. Fische standen sehr nah am Ufer im schützenden Gras. Hechte scheinen noch mit laichen beschäftigt zu sein. Sonst hab ich Hecht angriffe auf gedrillte Rotaugen


----------



## acidbrain (17. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo,

wir haben ein Grundstück am Wasser, d.h. direkt hinter dem Haus (ehemals eine Mühle) fließt ein Flüsschen von ca. 3 meter Breite und 50cm Tiefe namens "kleine Helme". Ein Nebenarm der Helme in Sachsen-Anhalt, welche in die Unstrut mündet.
Mein angelverrückter 7-jähriger Sohn, hat zur Zeit Ferien und steht den ganzen Tag am Wasser und angelt was die Rute her gibt...
Da bleibt so manches mal nicht mal Zeit zum essen...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ein paar Würmer aus dem Beet ausgebuddelt und schon gings wieder los.
Einfach ein 14-er Haken an die Hauptschnur mit ´nem 2g Blei auf Grund gelegt.
Die letzten Tage hatte er ein paar schöne Rotaugen über 30cm, einen Döbel, unzählige Barsche/Kaulbarsche eine Karausche eine kleine Schleie und sogar einen Goldfisch 
(is wohl aus´m Teich ausgebüxt  )

Was ihm natürlich einen Wahnsinns Spass gemacht hat. 
Er freut sich, daß sich jetzt alle wieder in ihrem Element tummeln! 

...und Ich freue mich, daß ich ihm mit meinem Hobby so begeistern kann. #6


----------



## BigGamer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@ acidbrain bist du sicher dass das ein Goldfisch war? Hab heute auch son Viech gefangen, aber die sehen unten anders aus als http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goldfisch 

Und kann mir einer sagen was das für ein Fisch ist? (unten)


----------



## TRANSformator (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Bei Acidbrain schauts aus wie ein Goldfisch, beim BigGamer eher wie eine Goldorfe.


----------



## K@rpfen@ngler (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hey hatte heute vereinsangeln an der hunte. Habe eine schöne 55cm mähne gefangen beim feedern und sie war 2.5 kg schwer.


----------



## acidbrain (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@ BigGamer: ich denke schon durch die karpfenartige Körperform unterst. Maul, keine Barteln etc.
ich hatte ihn mir nicht so genau angesehen, da er fix wieder ins H2O sollte.
Deine "Goldorfe" ist wesentlich schlanker.


----------



## grazy04 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hmm, die Goldorfe is doch eigentlich ne Zuchtform der Orfe und die wird auch Aland genannt  , sieht eh nach nem freigelassenem Teichbewohner aus. 



> Der Aland auch Orfe oder Nerfling genannt gehört zu der Familie der Karpfenfische (Cyprinidae).
> Der Orfe wird etw 30 bis 50 Zentimeter lange. Große Orfen können bis ca. 3,5 kg erreichen. Er hat einen schlanken abgeflachten Körper und ein endständiges Maul. Die Orfen haben auf dem Rücken eine graubraune Färbung die Seiten dagegen sind heller bis Silbern. Die Flossen haben eine leichte rötliche Färbung.





> Die Orfe ist in fast ganz Europa nördlich der Alpen und auf dem Balkan in den Gewässern zu finden. Für den Gartenteich eignet sich am besten die Goldorfe, eine Zuchtvariante der Orfe. Goldorfen sind Schwarmfische, also bitte nicht als Einzeltiere halten. Erst im Alter werden sie zu Einzelgängern.


----------



## angelarne (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo. 

War am Mittwoch in Göttingen angeln und konnte diese schöne 39er Rotfeder auf Tauwurm an der Feederrute ca 5 Meter vom Rand entfernt überlisten. Dachte erst, es wäre ne Forelle gewesen!

:m

Petri euch allen!


----------



## Allrounder_85 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ja denn Petri zu dem schönen Rotauge!


----------



## Fabiasven (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hi Leute,
war letzte Woche Mittwoch an meinem Hausgewässer. Hab mit der Feeder geangelt. Kleinzeug war viel da, aber auch etwas großes. Ich weiß  nur nicht was. Hatte an meinem futterplatz viele bisse auf nen 10mm Mais Boillie. Die Bisse waren sehr häftig aber der Fisch der den boillie haben wollte hat ihn nie richtig genommen. Ich weiß das Rotfedern, Döbel, Lauben und Haseln am Platz waren. Meint ihr es war etwas von den aufgezählten?
Werde vielleicht am Mittwoch nochmal mein Glück versuchen. Würde nach den vielen kleinen mal was großes fangen. Habt ihr ein paar Tipps? Als Futter verwende ich das Michael Schlögel Eurocup mit BigFish und Maden gemischt.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Jens0883 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Fisch doch eine Rute Festbleimontage mit den Maisboilies und die normale Feedermontage auf einem Futterplatz.


----------



## Fabiasven (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ist natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert. Werd ich mal ausprobieren. Was sagt ihr zu Mais im Futter zusätzlich zu den Maden?


----------



## Jens0883 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Mache ich beim feedern auch so gut wie immer. Ich nehme aber relativ wenig Mais, da ich meistens nur mit Maden angel. Hanf und kleine Pellets sind bei mir auch mit drin.


----------



## Fabiasven (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hanf ist in dem BigFish auch drin hab ich das letzte mal gesehen. Ich sag ja, die sind während dem absinken des Korbes schon drauf gegangen wie doll. Mal sehen was Mittwoch läuft.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## schleien-fischer (27. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hab heute nen guten Karpfen erwischt, 56cm und 2800g. Viele kleine hab ich noch zurückgesetzt. Leider immer noch keine schleie! Hatte nen guten Krautplatz, aber bis auf ständige Karpfenbisse, Barsche und gestern ner Karausche nix. Hab schon mit wurmstücken, Maden etc. angefüttert. Die hübsche will einfach nicht.Dabei weiß ich das welche drin sind und der Platz ist auch optimal. Weiß nich was ich noch machen kann, bis auf weiter probieren..Oder hat jemand sonst noch tipps, immer her damit


----------



## Siermann (28. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich fange dieses jahr schleien über schleien im Fangbuch stehen schon 41 und gefangen hab ich mind. 3 mal so viele zusammn m meinem vati ,und das im Naturgewässer 
tim


----------



## grazy04 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



schleien-fischer schrieb:


> Hab heute nen guten Karpfen erwischt, 56cm und 2800g. Viele kleine hab ich noch zurückgesetzt. Leider immer noch keine schleie! Hatte nen guten Krautplatz, aber bis auf ständige Karpfenbisse, Barsche und gestern ner Karausche nix. Hab schon mit wurmstücken, Maden etc. angefüttert. Die hübsche will einfach nicht.Dabei weiß ich das welche drin sind und der Platz ist auch optimal. Weiß nich was ich noch machen kann, bis auf weiter probieren..Oder hat jemand sonst noch tipps, immer her damit



hehe, das kenn ich... wenn die Sonne hoch steht seh ich die Schleien immer an 2 bestimmten Stellen stehen, nur beisen wollen se nicht.
Ich werde die Tage mal nen komplett neuen Futterplatz aufbauen, mal sehen ob sich dann ne Tinca übereden lässt. Ich denke das die ganz einfach zu vorsichtig sind weil eben auf Grund des guten Bestandes sehr viel geangelt wird. 
Es gibt von Sensas oder Browning ein Anfuttermix mit Wurmextrakt (soll extra für Schleie sein), das mit Mais und Wurmstücken kombiniert werde ich zum Anfüttern nehmen und dann mal sehen


----------



## schleien-fischer (28. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> hehe, das kenn ich... wenn die Sonne hoch steht seh ich die Schleien immer an 2 bestimmten Stellen stehen, nur beisen wollen se nicht.
> Ich werde die Tage mal nen komplett neuen Futterplatz aufbauen, mal sehen ob sich dann ne Tinca übereden lässt. Ich denke das die ganz einfach zu vorsichtig sind weil eben auf Grund des guten Bestandes sehr viel geangelt wird.
> Es gibt von Sensas oder Browning ein Anfuttermix mit Wurmextrakt (soll extra für Schleie sein), das mit Mais und Wurmstücken kombiniert werde ich zum Anfüttern nehmen und dann mal sehen


 
bei uns ist es so, dass fast nur karpfen im see sind. das verhältnis von schleie zu karpfen ist mind. 1:5 wenn nicht 1:10 #d ich habe mir erst kürzlich nen neuen platz angelegt und wie gesagt er ist ordentlich umwuchert mit kraut, also beste voraussetzung #6 jedoch beißen immer noch ständig karpfen.werd mich nächstes mal mit dem anfüttern zurückhalten.vlt klappts dann.muss wohl einfach mehr probieren.. das futter von sensas hab ich auch noch 3000tenches oder so ähnlich. 
vielen dank für den tip aber :vik:


----------



## schleien-fischer (28. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Siermann schrieb:


> Ich fange dieses jahr schleien über schleien im Fangbuch stehen schon 41 und gefangen hab ich mind. 3 mal so viele zusammn m meinem vati ,und das im Naturgewässer
> tim


 
fängst du eigentlich als beifang auch karpfen oder sind die kaum oder weniger vorhanden??
die anzahl hört sich auf alle fälle ordentlich an!! 
Kann nur davon träumen..aber wie vorher erwähnt hängts ja vom bestand und verhältnis ab.
es gibt leider einfach zu viele karpfen bei uns im verein


----------



## Fabiasven (28. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hi,
ich wäre froh wenn ich eure "Probleme" hätte. Ich fang nur kleinkram. So ein Karpfen wär schonmal was. Ich probiers morgen mal auf Karpfen, mal sehen dabei raus kommt.


----------



## -Jumpingspider- (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Letzte Woche waren wir ca. 2,5 h draußen und ham 5 Karpfen gefangen. Ca. 3-5 kg schwer. Auf grund ziemlich nah auf an der anderen ufferseite. Mit Bannanenboilies. Ziehmlich klein. Selbergemacht. 
*
Hat evtl. jemand n rezept für Bannanen boilies? 
Könnt euch ja bei mir melden*.

Danke​


----------



## Fabiasven (29. April 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Gude,

heute gabs mal etwas größeren Fisch. 
Hab mit Eurocup, BigFish und Caramelpowder gemischt eine schöne Rotfeder, 5 Döbel (4 davon waren genau richtig für zum essen) und eine Hasel gefangen.
Köder war Mais mit Rotaugen Dip worauf die Döbel scheinbar sehr stehen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Döbel sind ja jetzt sehr unterschiedlich im Geschmack an zusehen 
Fänge von heute:
Ich fing heut 2 Forellen (eine 46cm) und 1 Rotauge (29cm), unzählige KöFis


----------



## Fabiasven (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

@Ab ans Wasser
Wie meinst du das?
Ich bin froh das es überhaupt mal ein paar größere waren. Ab 1.6. werde ich gezielt ins andere Lager gehen und mein Glück mit den Räubern versuchen.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Döbel gehören ja nicht gerade zu den delikatesten Fischen mit den wenigsten Gräten...
oder C&R?


----------



## Fabiasven (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Besser wie nix. Ich könnte mir auch andere Fische vorstellen aber die wollen nicht bzw sind bei uns noch nicht offen.


----------



## aircut (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich hab dieses Jahr schon 5 Brassen gefangen, obwohl wir gar keine einsetzten alle mit Frolic beim Karpfenangeln gefangen.:m


----------



## schleien-fischer (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

endlich ist auch die raubfisch-season eröffnet..
Hat`s schon jemand auf die räuber versucht??
ich war etwas blinkern, aber leider ohne erfolg. Werde es demnächst nochmal versuchen..Oder mal nachtangeln und auf köderfisch. Hab schon einige kleine barsche tiefgefroren.


----------



## paul64 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Servus,

am Sonntag waren es 6 kleinere Karpfen aus der Kinderstube, 2 6pfünder Spiegel und ein 70cm Graskarfen.
Das ganze auf Bienenmaden und einem Maiskorn am Haken.
Gerät: 4,5m Silstar Matchrute 10gr WG, 20er mono Hauptschnur mit 18er Vorfach und 6er Standardhaken und 2,5gr Waggler.


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Gibt es eigentlich gar keinen schleien fangbuch trööt 2009?
ich hatte gestern auch ne schöne beim aal ansitz,natürlich ganz schnell zurückgesezt..und nen klodeckel hoch mal breit|supergri


----------



## Fabiasven (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hi,
auf was hast Du den Brassen gefangen?
Ich hatte die Tage nen Karpfen an der Feeder dran, ist mir dann aber zu weit unter überhängende Bäume und abgerissen.


----------



## Siermann (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Doch gibt es kohli und den trööt habe ich aufgemacht mußte mal schauen heißt auch genau so!
10.Mai 10:24 Biss an der linken Picker, anschlag ,Drill,landung und voila meine 100ste Schleie im Jahr 2009 schon , so kann es weitergehen!
mfg tim


----------



## Siermann (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=153283&highlight=Schleienf%E4nge

BITTE Kohli


----------



## kohlie0611 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

alles klar, die nächste kommt dann da rein.die schleie hat auf jedenfall nen extratrööd verdient wenn es schon ein karpfen unterforum gibt.ist ja auch der schönste unserer heimischen cyprinieden und nicht leicht zu fangen.
alles auf dendro übrigens, die schleie hatte ca. 43-45, keine ahnung was die brasse hatte, so um die 50 (x40):q


----------



## udoopn (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hab gestern auch eine schöne Brasse gefangen. 55cm lang. #h Mein erster richtiger Fisch dieses Jahr. Und lecker war er auch. Bei der Größe sind die Gräten echt nicht schlimm. Hat meiner Meinung nach nicht so viele Gräten wie ein Karpfen und schmeckt nicht so vermodert. |rolleyes


----------



## Bream'er (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

ja ich wurde gestern auch entjungfert endlich 
mal wieder über 10kg brassen gefangen ( wobei mich mein kollege noch um 3 oder 4kg abgezogen hat:c) an der ruhr 
lief ganz gut und das wetter war fast ein traum 

das ist nur einer von ein paar guten ( schwimmen fast alle wieder)


----------



## schleien-fischer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

war am wochenende blinkern und hab nen ordentlichen Hecht verloren, der Drill war einfach nur hammer, leider einige meter vorm ufer abgegangen. War ein richtig stattliches Exemplar von ca. 90 - 100cm. Den Haken vom Spinner hat er ordentlich verbogen. hab mich natürlich sau geärgert, das wäre mein größter gewesen. hatte schon mal einen 90er, der hier sah aber noch gewaltiger aus und war wesentlich stärker. Hab dann noch nen 40er erwischt, der wieder schwimmt. Heute gabs wieder nen Karpfen und Brassen. Leider immer noch keine schleie..


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Moin,
Ich meld einfach mal die letzten^^
40cm Karpfen, 40cm Brasse, Regenbogenforelle und etliches kleinvieh um 20cm also Brasse Rotauge und Rotfeder....
 Und Natürlich Petri Heil an alle anderen Fänger
Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## fishingislife123 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Wenn ich so sehe, was ihr hier so `rauszieht, könnt ich heuln... außer am forellenp*ff hab ich diese saison noch nix gefangen, war aber schon 5-mal los...#q


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Gestern waren es in der Dämmerung 29Rotaugen mit der Matche. (wegen Schonmaß ab 20cm) Das größte hatte 33cm


----------



## Fabiasven (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Gestern waren es bei mir mit Feederrute bzw Wagglermontage ein paar kleine Rotfedern und ein paar Lauben. Als es anfing gut zu laufen kam der Regen. Der größte Fisch war eine Rotfeder.


----------



## Ab ans Wasser! (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

bei mir war es ein Hecht( geschätzte 55cm) der das maßige Rotauge am 18er-Vorfach, als ich es gerade keschern wollte, seitlich gepackt hatte und abzog. Habe sehr vorsichtig gedrillt, da das Rotauge quer im Hechtmaul war und der Haken  (vom Hecht frei) in Rotauges Maul war.
Doch nach 1min.....Pitsch! und der Hecht war mit dem Rotauge weg


----------



## Skrxnch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Seit 09.05. haben wir Forellen drinne die heuer ungemein schlecht beissen. Erst beim 4. Ansitz konnte ich eine von schönen 38 cm verhaften.
Und vorhin um 22:30 nen 40-er Hecht auf Dendros am Grund|kopfkrat.
Freut mich aber trotzdem einigemaßen weils 18-er Vorfach gehalten hat und ich legal unserer blödsinnig langen Schonzeit
ne kleine Schnippe geschlagen hab:vik:.
(Wir haben gar keine Zander in mindestens 2 von 4 Seen und nach LFG ist Hecht ab 16.04. offen#q )

Weissfisch scheint hier mal wieder ein gutes Jahr zu werden, da kann ich nicht klagen.


----------



## Willi90 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ein süßen Karpfen konte ich letzten Samstag abend auch erwischen. 3,5Kg und einen sehr "sportlichen" Köperbau. Der Schuppie hat mich sogar ziehmlich an einen Wildkarpfen erinnert, wobei ich das eher bezweifel.


----------



## Fabiasven (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ein süßen Karpfen konte ich letzten Samstag abend auch erwischen. 3,5Kg und einen sehr "sportlichen" Köperbau. Der Schuppie hat mich sogar ziehmlich an einen Wildkarpfen erinnert, wobei ich das eher bezweifel.



Hi, wo gehst Du denn Angeln? Ich wohne in Aumenau.


----------



## Willi90 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ein relativ bekannter See, am Autobahnzubringer in Lahr.


----------



## Fabiasven (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



Willi90 schrieb:


> Ein relativ bekannter See, am Autobahnzubringer in Lahr.



Wie heist der und was gibts da so alles?


----------



## zanderjäger09 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

hab heute mit der federute mit futtekorb gefischt, mein letzter biss war sehr heftig, leider ist er nach 4 sek. abgerissen. würd auf karpfen tippen. direkt unterm wirbel am vorfach ist der abgerissen. 

trotz allem hab ich ne schleie 48cm + nen brassen 55cm gezogen, hoffe sie haben noch ein langes leben und ich bekomm sie nochmal an den haken.

morgen gehts nochmal zum see, diesmal nen bisschen dickeres vorfach, gucken ob ich morgen nen karpfen dran bekomme. hier die 2 fotos!!!


----------



## BigGamer (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Sind das nicht mittlerweile "Sommerfänge"?|kopfkrat

Nichtdesttrotz Petri#6


----------



## manolo86 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

nach dem momentanen Wetter sind es wohl schon wieder Winterfänge. ;-)


----------



## delsol (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Mein Frühling hat mir schon 15 Aale, 4 Forellen, 1 Bachsaibling, Karpfen, Kapitale Döbel und mehrere Weißfische|supergri

Gruß Thomas


----------



## manolo86 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Das würde ich dann mal  einen Superfrühling nennen. Hier ist leider nicht viel zu holen, obwohl Schwerte ja nicht so weit entfernt ist, oder wo angelst du?


----------



## Fabiasven (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Das nenn ich mal Erfolg. Ich werds morgen nochmal probieren. Werde mit der Feeder losziehen und vielleicht kommt diesmal ja was besseres ans Band.


----------



## Borg (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Mein erster "Frühlingsfang" und somit mein erster Fang nach bestandener Fischerprüfung: Renke 62 cm, 2,9 Kg. 

Gefangen mit der Feederrute am Sonntag.

Das nenn' ich Anfängerglück! :vik:

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## KarfpenAndy (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Ich war erst zwei mal unterwegs eimal Spinnfischen und einmal stippen (das feedern dauerft noch ein paar wochen bis ich meine Sachen wieder aufrüste) hab beim spinnfischen nich viel landen können in 4 einhalb stunden 12 Barsche 1 Zander (30cm) 
und 5 gute döbel auf einen kleinen Spinner (größe 1) beim Stippen auch nur rotfedern und ein paar haseln leider noch nix nennenswertes dabei gewesen


----------



## Teimo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Konnte heut beim Barschangeln mit Wurm meine erste Schleie verhaften. Mit 38 cm ein recht guter Einstieg wie ich finde :m. Photo hab ich leider keins gemacht, da keine Kamera dabei.
Grüße


----------



## delsol (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*



manolo86 schrieb:


> Das würde ich dann mal einen Superfrühling nennen. Hier ist leider nicht viel zu holen, obwohl Schwerte ja nicht so weit entfernt ist, oder wo angelst du?


 
Jap schwerter Vereinsgewässer


----------



## fisherb00n (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsfänge?*

Hallo Herr Nachbar...Gruß vom ASV Wetter |wavey:

Bin dieses Jahr aus Zeitgründen noch nicht so losgekommen...
Erster Ansitz war mitten in der Brassenlaichzeit...kein Biss...

Zweiter Ansitz beim Anangeln...eine Brasse von ca 4kg direkt vor meiner Nase abgerissen (Haken aufgebogen)#q#q#q

Vorletzte Woche beim Bollopokal, wie alle bis auf einen, Schneider geblieben...

Donnerstag Abend werd ich (hoffentlich) unsere Großbrassenstelle wieder unsicher machen können (hoffe die Karpfen sind auch mal Willens das Ufer zu sehen und nicht dauernd in die Bäume zu flüchten#d)

Es kann nur besser werden...so ein s***** Jahr hatte ich noch nie...|gr:


----------

